# Burton Impact Wrist Guards vs. Dakine Wrist Guards



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Anyone's worn both of these?

Assuming I don't want to drop more money on Flexmeters, D3O, or other more expensive guards, which of these would you recommend?

Both are non rigid. The Dakine one has padding on a single side. The Burton one covers both sides (it seems).


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

There is only 2 worth buying I'm afraid if you value your wrists as I do. I only need them maybe once in a season, but I am very grateful for surviving that one time I can assure you. Especially in the park.

Fleximeter and Level, both are expensive but last a long time. Fleximeter is bulkier but feels more secure, especially if you use both inbuilt guards. Level gloves use a different technology which makes them smaller and more nimble. Researched the hell out if this a few years ago and have worn both for 5 seasons. I know nothing about D30.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am using triple eight now - splints on both sides....work good. I don't think I'd be comfortable with just a splint on only one side. I come from a pool riding skateboarding background so am used to the type I am wearing....and used to needing them when falling on concrete so I trust them. I just use the cheap $10 wells-lamont work mitts one size up to go over them with a leash from the guard to the mitt (leash is just a length of shock cord).
Cheap setup and it works for me.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Agree with this. I ride Flexmeter Wrist guards from demon and they are wayyy better than OP's two. Just remember to size your gloves up one and get the single and not double sided for snow sports.


----------

